# Printer Ink Cartridges



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me where in Paphos to get replacement ink cartridges for a Canon printer?


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

On Butcher Boy road, go past Bank of Cyprus on your right, then take the next left (where hellenic bank is) and go about 20 meters - there is a Cartridge World I think its called. They have a huge range of inks.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> On Butcher Boy road, go past Bank of Cyprus on your right, then take the next left (where hellenic bank is) and go about 20 meters - there is a Cartridge World I think its called. They have a huge range of inks.


Great, thanks Zach!


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Great, thanks Zach!


 David you can also get them in the Public store in the Kings Mall


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Can anyone tell me where in Paphos to get replacement ink cartridges for a Canon printer?


I got some recently in Star Electronics in Polis. She had to order them but it only took 2 days for her to get them.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

I went to Cartridge World and bought genuine Canon branded Black and Colour ink for €35.78. I also went to Public afterwards and the same multipack was €45.90 - about 27% more expensive.

If I had taken my empty ink cartridges to Cartridge World, they would have exchanged them for their own branded full cartridges for €25.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I went to Cartridge World and bought genuine Canon branded Black and Colour ink for €35.78. I also went to Public afterwards and the same multipack was €45.90 - about 27% more expensive.
> 
> If I had taken my empty ink cartridges to Cartridge World, they would have exchanged them for their own branded full cartridges for €25.


Thankfully I did not purchase any cartridges from Public, I know where to go when I need to refill/replace my Canon Cartridges


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

RMcC said:


> Thankfully I did not purchase any cartridges from Public, I know where to go when I need to refill/replace my Canon Cartridges


For information, today's Daily Deal is a €25 voucher for €15 at Cartridge World to be redeemed by 31 Jan 16. This is a good deal. I have no affiliation to Cartridge World or Daily Deals.

http://www.dailydealscy.com/Paphos/?cid=7&id=3572


----------

